# original Egyptian papyrus paintings



## papyrus paintings (Nov 19, 2010)

hello friends,
Iam from Egypt and have hand painted papyrus paintings .I sell my products to all over the world in stock .my papyrus paintings with high quality and low prices.I also can provide any one with blank papyrus dark and light for painting.My papyrus handmade from cyperus papyrus plant in Egypt that grow on the bank of the river nile.Egypt is the mother country of handmade papyrus paper.Any artist need blank papyrus for painting can send message to [email protected]


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr. Papyrus,

This site is devoted to painting _contractors. _As in, we paint ceilings and walls........


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

OK I will take two of everything.lol


----------

